# لماذا حذف جمل في الترجمات؟



## ديدات هذا العصر (29 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام
تحية طيبةو بعد,
طبعا لا يخفي علي اي احد ان الكتاب المقدس له العديد من الترجمات و هذا ليس بتحريف طبعا لانه لا يوجد مترجم معصوم كلام جميل جدا
لكن لماذا نجد جمل كثيرة محذوفة في النسخ الحديثة علي اساس انها اضافات ليست حقيقية؟و هذا لا علاقه له بالترجمة او المترجم
كمثال فقط انجيل متي الاصحاح6:[Q-BIBLE]
9. «فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ.
10. لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
11. خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ.
12. وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا.
13.  وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.  لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ.[/Q-BIBLE]و هذه هي ترجمة الفانديك
و لكن في التراجم اعربية الحديثة حذفت: لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ
فمثلا الترجمة الكاثوليكية:[Q-BIBLE]
9فصلوا أنتم هذه الصلاة: أبانا الذي في السموات ليقدس اسمك 
 10ليأت ملكوتك ليكن ما تشاء في الأرض كما في السماء. 
11أرزقنا اليوم خبز يومنا 
12وأعفنا مما علينا فقد أعفينا نحن أيضا من لنا عليه 
13ولا تتركنا نتعرض للتجربة بل نجنا من الشرير [/Q-BIBLE]
و جاء في الترجمة العربية المشتركة:[Q-BIBLE]
*  9فصلُّوا أنتُم هذِهِ الصَّلاةَ: أبانا الّذي في السَّماواتِ،ليتَقدَّسِِ اَسمُكَ، 
*10* ليأتِ مَلكوتُكَ لتكُنْ مشيئتُكَ، في الأرضِ كما في السَّماءِ.
*
11* أعطِنا خُبزَنا اليَوميَّ، 
*
12* واَغفِرْ لنا ذُنوبَنا كما غَفَرنا نَحنُ لِلمُذنِبينَ إلَينا، 
*
13* ولا تُدخِلْنا في التَّجرِبَةِ،لكنْ نجِّنا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.  *[/Q-BIBLE]
و جاء في الترجمة البوليسية:[Q-BIBLE]
*9فأَنتُم إِذنْ، صَلُّوا هكَذا: أَبانا الذي في السَّماوات، ليَتَقَدَّسِ اسمُكَ! 
*10*  لِيأتِ ملكوتُكَ! لِتَكُنْ مشيئتُكَ كما في السَّماءِ كذلِكَ على الأَرض! 
*
11*  خُبْزَنا كفافَنا أَعطِنا اليوم؛ 
*
12*  وَاغفِرْ لَنا ذُنوبَنا، كَما نَغْفِرُ نَحنُ لِمنْ أَساءَ إِلَيْنا 
*
13* ولا تُدْخِلْنا في تجربةٍ، بل نَجِّنا منَ الشِّرير. *[/Q-BIBLE]
و كذلك جميع التراجم الانجليزية الحديثة فمثلا نخسة NIV:
[Q-BIBLE]*9*. This, then, is how you should pray:  'Our Father in heaven, hallowed be your name,
*10*. your kingdom come, your will be done on earth as it is in heaven.
*11*. Give us today our daily bread.
*12*. Forgive us our debts, as we also have forgiven our debtors.
*13*. And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from the evil one[/Q-BIBLE]
و كذلك بقية التراجم الحديثة فلماذا تم الحذف هنا؟​


----------



## Twin (29 يونيو 2011)

*ينقل الي قسم الرد علي الشبهات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2011)

*أين هو الحذف ؟؟؟؟؟ قدم مثال لما تظنه حذف*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 يونيو 2011)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الفانديك*
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*13 *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*آمِينَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]

  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*التراجم المختلفة*[/FONT]

  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*انجليزي بها العدد كامل*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Mat 6:13[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif](Bishops)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  And leade vs not into temptation, but delyuer vs from euyll. For thyne is the kyngdome, and the power, and the glory, for euer. Amen. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](EMTV)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from the evil [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_one_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]. For Yours is the kingdom and the power and the glory forever. Amen. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](Geneva)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  And leade vs not into tentation, but deliuer vs from euill: for thine is the kingdome, and the power, and the glorie for euer. Amen. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](KJV)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil: For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](KJV-1611)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  And lead vs not into temptation, but deliuer vs from euill: For thine is the kingdome, and the power, and the glory, for euer, Amen. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](KJVA)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil: For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](LITV)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  And do not lead us into temptation, but deliver us from the evil, for Yours is the kingdom and the power and the glory to the ages. Amen. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](MKJV)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from the evil. For Yours is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, forever. Amen. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](Murdock)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  And bring us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil: For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever and ever: Amen. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](Webster)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil. For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](YLT)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  `And mayest Thou not lead us to temptation, but deliver us from the evil, because Thine is the reign, and the power, and the glory--to the ages. Amen. [/FONT] 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]بعض اللغات الاخري مثل الفرنسية والالمانية تحتوي علي العدد كامل[/FONT]


[FONT=Georgia, serif](FLS)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  ne nous induis pas en tentation, mais délivre-nous du malin. Car c'est à toi qu'appartiennent, dans tous les siècles, le règne, la puissance et la gloire. Amen! [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](GLB)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  Und führe uns nicht in Versuchung, sondern erlöse uns von dem Übel. Denn dein ist das Reich und die Kraft und die Herrlichkeit in Ewigkeit. Amen. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](GSB)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  Und führe uns nicht in Versuchung, sondern erlöse uns von dem Bösen. Denn dein ist das Reich und die Kraft und die Herrlichkeit in Ewigkeit! Amen. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Matthew 6:13 Hebrew Bible*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ואל תביאנו לידי נסיון כי אם חלצנו מן הרע כי לך[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]הממלכה והגבורה והתפארת לעולמי עולמים אמן׃[/FONT][/FONT]




  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]التي لاتحتوي علي العدد مثل[/FONT]


[FONT=Georgia, serif](ASV)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]And bring us not into temptation, but deliver us from the evil [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_one._[/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](BBE)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  And let us not be put to the test, but keep us safe from the Evil One. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](CEV)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  Keep us from being tempted and protect us from evil. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](Darby)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  and lead us not into temptation, but save us from evil. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](DRB)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  And lead us not into temptation. But deliver us from evil. Amen. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](ESV)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](GNB)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  Do not bring us to hard testing, but keep us safe from the Evil One.’ [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](GW)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  Don’t allow us to be tempted. Instead, rescue us from the evil one. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](ISV)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]And never bring us into temptation, but deliver us from the evil one.’[/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](RV)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  And bring us not into temptation, but deliver us from the evil [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_one_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](WNT)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  and bring us not into temptation, but rescue us from the Evil one.’ [/FONT] 


[FONT=Georgia, serif](FDB)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]  et ne nous induis pas en tentation, mais 8eliver-nous du mal. [/FONT] 




  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]اليوناني [/FONT] 



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(GNT)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*και*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̀ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*μη*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̀ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ει*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̓*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*σενε*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*́*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*γκη*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ͅ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ς*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*η*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̔*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*μα*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*͂*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ς*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ει*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̓*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ς*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*πειρασμο*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*́*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ν*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*α*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̓*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*λλα*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̀ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ρ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̔*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*υ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*͂*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*σαι*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*η*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̔*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*μα*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*͂*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ς*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*α*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̓*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*πο*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̀ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*του*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*͂ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*πονηρου*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*͂. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ὅτι*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*σου*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*͂ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ε*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̓*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*στιν*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*η*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̔ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*βασιλει*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*́*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*α*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*και*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*́ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*η*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̔ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*δυ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*́*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ναμις*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*και*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*́ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*η*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̔ *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*δο*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*́*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ξα*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ει*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̓*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ς*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*του*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̀*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ς*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*αι*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̓*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ω*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*͂*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*νας·*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*α*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*̓*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*μη*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*́*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ν*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kai mE eisenenkEs Emas eis peirasmon alla rusai Emas apo tou ponErou oti sou estin E basileia kai E dunamis kai E doxa eis tous aiOnas amen*[/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 6:13 Greek NT: Greek Orthodox Church*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*καὶ μὴ εἰσενέγκῃς ἡμᾶς εἰς πειρασμόν, ἀλλὰ ῥῦσαι ἡμᾶς ἀπὸ τοῦ πονηροῦ. ὅτι σοῦ ἐστιν ἡ βασιλεία καὶ ἡ δύναμις καὶ ἡ δόξα εἰς τοὺς αἰῶνας· ἀμήν.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kai mE eisenenkEs Emas eis peirasmon alla rusai Emas apo tou ponErou oti sou estin E basileia kai E dunamis kai E doxa eis tous aiOnas amen*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 6:13 Greek NT: Stephanus Textus Receptus (1550, with accents)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*καὶ μὴ εἰσενέγκῃς ἡμᾶς εἰς πειρασμόν, ἀλλὰ ῥῦσαι ἡμᾶς ἀπὸ τοῦ πονηροῦ ὅτι σοῦ ἐστιν ἡ βασιλεία καὶ ἡ δύναμις καὶ ἡ δόξα εἰς τοῦς αἰῶνας ἀμήν*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kai mE eisenenkEs Emas eis peirasmon alla rusai Emas apo tou ponErou oti sou estin E basileia kai E dunamis kai E doxa eis tous aiOnas amEn*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 6:13 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Greek*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*NT*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Byzantine*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*/*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Majority*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Text*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* (2000)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*και μη εισενεγκης ημας εις πειρασμον αλλα ρυσαι ημας απο του πονηρου οτι σου εστιν η βασιλεια και η δυναμις και η δοξα εις τους αιωνας αμην*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kai*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*m*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ē *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*eisenenk*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ē*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*s*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* ē*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*mas*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*eis*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*peirasmon*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*alla*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*rusai*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* ē*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*mas*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*apo*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*tou*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*pon*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ē*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*rou*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*oti*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*sou*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*estin*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* ē *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*basileia*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kai*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* ē *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*dunamis*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kai*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* ē *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*doxa*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*eis*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*tous*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ai*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ō*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*nas*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*am*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ē*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*n*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 6:13 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Greek*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*NT*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Textus*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Receptus*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* (1550) *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*και μη εισενεγκης ημας εις πειρασμον αλλα ρυσαι ημας απο του πονηρου οτι σου εστιν η βασιλεια και η δυναμις και η δοξα εις τους αιωνας αμην*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kai*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*m*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ē *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*eisenenk*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ē*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*s*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* ē*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*mas*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*eis*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*peirasmon*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*alla*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*rusai*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* ē*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*mas*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*apo*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*tou*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*pon*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ē*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*rou*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*oti*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*sou*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*estin*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* ē *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*basileia*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kai*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* ē *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*dunamis*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kai*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* ē *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*doxa*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*eis*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*tous*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ai*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ō*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*nas*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*am*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ē*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*n*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 6:13 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Greek*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*NT*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Textus*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Receptus*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* (1894)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*και μη εισενεγκης ημας εις πειρασμον αλλα ρυσαι ημας απο του πονηρου οτι σου εστιν η βασιλεια και η δυναμις και η δοξα εις τους αιωνας αμην*[/FONT][/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kai mē eisenenkēs ēmas eis peirasmon alla rusai ēmas apo tou ponērou oti sou estin ē basileia kai ē dunamis kai ē doxa eis tous aiōnas amēn*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*......*[/FONT][/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]التي لا تحتوي علي العدد الكامل[/FONT]*[/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ΚΑΤΑ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* 6:13 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*και*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*μη*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*εισενεγκης*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ημας*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*εις*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*πειρασμον*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*αλλα*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ρυσαι*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ημας*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*απο*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*του*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*πονηρου*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kai mē eisenenkēs ēmas eis peirasmon alla rusai ēmas apo tou ponērou*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*............................................................................... *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 6:13 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Greek*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*NT*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Westcott*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*/*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hort*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*και μη εισενεγκης ημας εις πειρασμον αλλα ρυσαι ημας απο του πονηρου*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kai mē eisenenkēs ēmas eis peirasmon alla rusai ēmas apo tou ponērou*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وبهذا نجده في الغالبية من النسخ اليوناني ما عدا نسخة وست كوت ونسخة تشيندورف*[/FONT][/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*المخطوطات *[/FONT][/FONT] 



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهو بالفعل غير موجود في السينائية والفاتيكانية *[/FONT][/FONT] 



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ولكنه موجود في مخطوطات اخري من نفس الفتره الزمنية مثل *[/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مخطوط واشنطون *[/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*التي تعود الي اخر القرن الرابع اول القرن الخامس*[/FONT][/FONT]











[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وبتكبير العدد*[/FONT][/FONT]










[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وفيها العدد كامل *[/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وباقي المخطوطات اليوناني*[/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*E G K L *[/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Δ*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Θ*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Π*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Σ*[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*0233*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ومجموعة*[/FONT]
   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*f13 *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ومخطوطات الخط الصغير *[/FONT] 
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*22 28 33 157 225 418 180 565 579 597 700 892 1006 1009 1010 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1241 1242 1243 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1253 1292 1342 1365 1424 1505 1546 1646 2148 2174 *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ومجموعة مخطوطات البيزنطي التي هي عدة الاف *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Byz *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ومخطوطات الترجمه اللاتينيه القديمه التي تعود الي اوائل القرن الثاني *[/FONT] 
    [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*it*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*f*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  it*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*q*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* it*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*g1*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* it*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*k*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  it*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*g1 *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ومخطوطات الترجمه السريانية *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*syr*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*c*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*  syr*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*p*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* syr*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*h*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* syr*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*pal*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ومنها البشيته التي تعود للقرن الرابع *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وصورتها *[/FONT] 







  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وبتكبير العدد*[/FONT]







  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ونصه*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Matthew 6:13 Aramaic NT: Peshitta*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܘܠܐ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܬܥܠܢ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܠܢܤܝܘܢܐ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܐܠܐ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܦܨܢ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܡܢ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܒܝܫܐ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܡܛܠ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܕܕܝܠܟ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܗܝ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܡܠܟܘܬܐ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܘܚܝܠܐ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܘܬܫܒܘܚܬܐ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܠܥܠܡ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*ܥܠܡܝܢ*[/FONT][FONT=Estrangelo Edessa, cursive]*܀*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وترجمته*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6:13 and lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from the evil. For*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*thine is the kingdom and the power and the glory to the age of ages.*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*القبطي التي تعود للقرن الرابع *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*cop*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*sa*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* cop*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*fay*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* cop*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*bo(pt)*[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ونصها *[/FONT] 




  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وايضا تحتوي علي العدد كامل*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الترجمه الجوثية*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*G*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*oth*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الارمنية*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*A*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*rm*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الاثيوبية*[/FONT]
   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*eth *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الجوارجينية*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*geo *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*السلافينية*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*S*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*lav*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مخطوطات القراءه الكنسية*[/FONT]
   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Lect *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*l*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1016*[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*واعتقد بهاذا يكون اتضح اصالتها *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اقوال الاباء*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*شهاده هامه جدا من فم التلاميذ انفسهم *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مكتوبه في الدسقوليه *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*تعاليم التلاميذ الاثني عشر *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*)*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الباب الرابع والثلاثون *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ارادتك فى السماء وعلى الأرض *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*خبزنا كفافنا يوم بيوم أعطنا خبزنا للغد أعطنا اليوم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(13). *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*واغفر لنا ما علينا كما نغفر نحن لمن لنا عليه *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ولا تدخلنا فى التجارب لكن نجنا من الشرير *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد آمين *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(14) .*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*واعتقد ان هذه شهاده كافيه جدا *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ولكن ساكمل البعض الاخر *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ملحوظه لو لم يذكرها احد الاباء فليس هذا دليل علي انها مضافه ولكنه لو ذكرها فهو دليل علي اصالتها *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*)*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*قوانين التلاميذ *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*and forgive us our debt as we also forgive our debtors. And bring us not into temptation, but deliver us from the evil *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*one*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* (or, evil); for Thine is the power and the glory for ever.*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2452*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2452*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*    The variation in the form of the doxology confirms the judgment of textual criticism, which omits it in *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Matt. vi. 13*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. All early liturgical literature tends in the same direction; comp. *[/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Apostolic Constitutions*[/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, vii. 24.  *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*





3. Thrice in the day thus pray*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*volume 7*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*دليل اخر هام جدا لقدمه وهو *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الدياتسرون للعلامه تيتان *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( 120 – 180)*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وفي كتابه المنقول من الاربع اناجيل نصا *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*733*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*733*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Matt. vi. 13*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*





And bring us not into temptations, but deliver us from the evil one. For [37] thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever and ever.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ونجد نص العدد كامل *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Volume 9*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*10. “And lead us not into temptation; but deliver us from the evil one: for Thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen.”*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*862*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*862*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Matt. vi. 13*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Volume 10*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*القديس*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* اثاناسيوس الرسولي*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*in Christ Jesus our Lord, through whom to the Father be the*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*glory and the power for ever and ever. Amen.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Volume 4*[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وغيرهم *[/FONT] 



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*التحليل الداخلي*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*العدد*[/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6: 13 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*و لا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير لان لك الملك و القوة و المجد الى الابد امين*[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*من سياق الكلام يتضح ان انه الجزء الاول طلب يحتاج الي معلول فالجزء الثاني يوضح الطلبه انها نابعه من ايمان ان الرب قادر لانه له الملك والقوه والمجد *[/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ثانيا هذه الصلاه الوحيده الي طلب المسيح من تلاميذه ان يكرروها ففي نهايتها لابد ان نجد كلمة امين ففي العدد القصير لاتوجد ختام صلاه وهذا يوكد اصالة العدد الطويل ايضا *[/FONT][/FONT] 



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ثانيا ردا علي من ادعي انه منقول من سفر اخبار الايام الاول*[/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*29: 11 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لك يا رب العظمة و الجبروت و الجلال و البهاء و المجد لان لك كل ما في السماء و الارض لك يا رب الملك و قد ارتفعت راسا على الجميع *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*29: 12 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*و الغنى و الكرامة من لدنك و ان تتسلط على الجميع و بيدك القوة و الجبروت و بيدك تعظيم و تشديد الجميع *[/FONT] 
*29: 13 **و الان يا الهنا نحمدك و نسبح اسمك الجليل*



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ونري سياق الكلام مختلف تماما فلايصلح ان يكون هو المصدر *[/FONT][/FONT] 



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وردا علي ما قاله المشكك من حيث انه حزف بسبب ان لك الملك والقوة والمجد للاب فلا يوجد شئ للابن يكفي بان اترجم كلام القديس اثاناسيوس *[/FONT][/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*in Christ Jesus our Lord, through whom to the Father be the*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*glory and the power for ever and ever. Amen.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*المسيح يسوع هو ربنا من خلاله للاب يكون المجد والقوه الي الابد امين *[/FONT][/FONT] 



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وايضا ما قاله القديس جيروم *[/FONT][/FONT] 
وقد اعتادت الكنيسة أن تختم هذه الصلاة الربّانيّة قبل الذكصولوجيّة التي بين أيدينا بالقول "بالمسيح يسوع ربّنا"، وكأنها تقول مع *القدّيس جيروم**: *[تطلّع إلينا فترى ابنك ساكنًا فينا[319].] إننا نصلّي إليك خلال ابنك، موضع سرورك.

[/FONT][/FONT] *تعليق ابونا متي المسكين * 
*بالطبع اي انسان عاش في عمق روحانية الكنيسه يعلم ان هذه الكلمات هي تسبحه حقيقيه اصليه في الكتاب وفي التقليد من اول اللتلاميذ وما بعدهم ولذلك تاييد ابونا متي المسكين فهو مبني علي دراسه تؤكد اصالة العدد وايضا مبني علي ايمان بصدق كلمات الانجيل * 
*فهو يقول * 








*ولكنه يكمل ويقول * 






*واخيرا المعني الروحي * 
*لتفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري * 
*لا تدخلنا فى تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير**= *نحن نثق فى أن الله قادر أن يحفظنا من تجارب إبليس الشريرة، ولكننا لا نندفع بتهور نحو التجربة، بل فى تواضع نطلب أن لا يدخلنا الشيطان فى تجربة، نطلب من الله أن يُبعد عنا تجارب إبليس. فالله لا يريد النفس المتشامخة التى لا تحتاط من التجربة بل يريد النفس المتضعة. وبصراخنا لله يهرب الشيطان، فصراخنا هو سر نجاتنا أماّ لو إتكلنا على أنفسنا فهذا هو الكبرياء. وبداية سقوط بطرس فى الإنكار كان كبرياءهُ إذ قال لا أنكرك، والمسيح سمح بسقوطه فى الإنكار حتى يتضع. والشرير هو الشيطان ونحن نطلب أن ننجو من سهامه الملتهبة *ونجنا من الشرير* = أى نجنا من خداعاته وإسندنا ضد حيله. ولنلاحظ أن قولنا لا تدخلنا فى تجربة لا تعنى أننا لن ندخل أبداً فى تجربة، أى لن نجرب، وإلاّ لما أضاف الرب" لكن نجنا من الشرير" فالشرير لابد سوف يجربنا، ونحن نصرخ بإتضاع 
يا رب أنا لست كفؤاً لتجارب إبليس فإن سمحت بتجربة فنجنى منها حتى لا أهلك، وستكون هناك تجارب طالما نحن فى الجسد.ولكننا نعلم أنه إذا سمح الله بتجربة فهى حتى ننمو روحياً، هو يسندنا خلالها، ونخرج وقد اكتسبنا شيئاً لذلك نصرخ له. وأضاف الأباء بعد هذا "بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" وهى مستنتجة من قول المسيح مهما سألتم بإسمى فذلك أفعله ( يو 13:14+ يو 23:16) *لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد **=* بعد أن نطلب أن ينجينا الله من الشيطان الشرير. نقول هذه التسبحة فتعطينا راحة وثقة أننا فى يد الله محفوظين فلا نخاف من إبليس وتجاربه.*الملك**= *هو يملك على الإنسان وعلى الشيطان وعلى كل الخليقة. *والقوة**= *هو أقوى بما لا يقاس من عدونا الذى يجربنا. *والمجد **= *هو مستحق أن نمجده.  
*أمين**= *كلمة عبرية تعنى ليكن هذا وباليونانية أمين تعنى حقاً.


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (29 يونيو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أين هو الحذف ؟؟؟؟؟ قدم مثال لما تظنه حذف*


لا فعلا لا يوجد ما اظنه حذف!
اخي اقرأ الموضوع جيدا لو سمحت


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الفانديك*
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*13 *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ*





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*آمِينَ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*التراجم المختلفة*[/FONT]
> 
> ...


هو شكل حضرتك ناقل الرد لان حضرتك رديت علي شبهات انا لم اطرحها و احضرت تفاسير انا لم اطلبها
المهم حضرتك وضحت انها موجودة في مخطوطات و غير موجودة في مخطوطات اخري مثل الفاتيكانية و السينائية و هي حسب ما اتذكر من اقدم المخطوطات و اكملها و ادقها
فان كانت هي فعلا صحيحة كما تقول لم تم حذفها اذا علي اساس انها اضافة؟
و لم هي وُجدت في مخطوطات و مخطوطات اخري لا اليس هذا تناقض و لا يوجد حفظ لكلمة الرب؟
و تناقضات بين المخطوطات فايها الصحيح كي ناخذ عنه كلام الله؟[/FONT]


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (29 يونيو 2011)

مع العلم ان لدي امثلة كثيرة من هذا و لكن هذا كمثال فقط


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> لا فعلا لا يوجد ما اظنه حذف!
> اخي اقرأ الموضوع جيدا لو سمحت



يا اخي الحبيب ليس الموضوع حذف  او اضافه ولكن سقطت من المترجم لاي سبب  في نسخة  وجدت في نسخ اخري مما يؤكد انها اصليه

عندما يقوم مجموعه بنسخ كتاب يخطي الناقل او المترجم  في بعض اجزاء من الكتاب وهذا ليس اضافه او حذف 
نحن نؤمن بعصمة النسخ الاصليه للكتاب المقدس وليس الترجمات يا اخي الحبيب



> هو شكل حضرتك ناقل الرد لان حضرتك رديت علي شبهات انا لم اطرحها و احضرت تفاسير انا لم اطلبها
> المهم حضرتك وضحت انها موجودة في مخطوطات و غير موجودة في مخطوطات اخري مثل  الفاتيكانية و السينائية و هي حسب ما اتذكر من اقدم المخطوطات و اكملها و  ادقها
> فان كانت هي فعلا صحيحة كما تقول لم تم حذفها اذا علي اساس انها اضافة؟
> و لم هي وُجدت في مخطوطات و مخطوطات اخري لا اليس هذا تناقض و لا يوجد حفظ لكلمة الرب؟
> و تناقضات بين المخطوطات فايها الصحيح كي ناخذ عنه كلام الله؟


هذا رد الدكتور holy-bible

اوضحت لك انها ليس اضافه او حذف بل اخطاء يقع فيها المترجم بدون قصد

كلمه الرب محفوظة لا تتغير نشكر ربنا ان الله حافظ رسالته ولذلك يوجد ترجمات كثير ونسخ كثيرة ممكن منها بسهوله معرفه الاصل




> هو شكل حضرتك ناقل الرد لان حضرتك رديت علي شبهات انا لم اطرحها و احضرت تفاسير انا لم اطلبه


ا 
ام اية  دا



ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> و هذه هي ترجمة الفانديك
> و لكن في التراجم اعربية الحديثة حذفت: لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ​


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (30 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> يا اخي الحبيب ليس الموضوع حذف  او اضافه ولكن سقطت من المترجم لاي سبب  في نسخة  وجدت في نسخ اخري مما يؤكد انها اصليه
> 
> عندما يقوم مجموعه بنسخ كتاب يخطي الناقل او المترجم  في بعض اجزاء من الكتاب وهذا ليس اضافه او حذف
> نحن نؤمن بعصمة النسخ الاصليه للكتاب المقدس وليس الترجمات يا اخي الحبيب
> ...


لا لم تسقط من المترجم اخي 
رجاء احترم عقليتي 
اولا لا يُمكن حذفها في كل النسخ الحديثة جميعها و في الترجمات العربية بالاتفاق فلا يُمكن ان يكون كل هذا سهوا من المترجم
الكتاب المقدس منه نسخ منقحة و هي النسخ الحديثة تعتمد علي مخطوطات ادق لعمل نسخة ادق و هذه هي النسخ الادق
حضرتك اوضحت انها غير موجودة بالمخطوطات السينائية و الفاتيكانية اي انها ليست موجودة بها 
الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب اطفال حتي يُطبع و به سهو من المترجم!فيُراجع مئات المرات قبل نشره فهو ليس بالشيء السهل كي تقول سقط سهوا؟!
جميل تؤمن بصحة النسخ الاصلية اين هي النسخ الاصلية؟لو تقصد المخطوطات فهي مختلفة عن بعضها البعض و هذا الموضوع ابلغ مثال
فاي اجابة علي هذا الموضوع+ان هناك اشياء كثيرة اخري حُذفت من النسخ الحديثة و لدي جداول بها علي اساس انها اضافة و احيانا يُكتب بحاشية النسخ حُذفت لانها ليست موجودة في المخطوطات المعول عليها فهذه ليست بالتاكيد خطأ من الكاتب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> لا لم تسقط من المترجم اخي
> رجاء احترم عقليتي
> اولا لا يُمكن حذفها في كل النسخ الحديثة جميعها و في الترجمات العربية بالاتفاق فلا يُمكن ان يكون كل هذا سهوا من المترجم
> الكتاب المقدس منه نسخ منقحة و هي النسخ الحديثة تعتمد علي مخطوطات ادق لعمل نسخة ادق و هذه هي النسخ الادق
> ...


اولا : انا لم اقول هذا الكلام ولكن حضرتك فهمته من كلامي غلط
ثانيا : لم اقصد بنها سقطت سهوا او لاي سبب من بعض التراجم اقصد بيها الترجمات العربيه الحديثة يا اخي  ركز انا بتكلم علي النسخ القديمة مثال الفاتيكانية  فهمت قصدي
ثالثا : بنسبه انها غير موجودة في بعض الترجمات العربيه الحديثه لان كل ترجمه اعتمدت علي نسخة معينه في الترجمة فاهم دي ولا اشرحها اكتر لو الترجمه دي كانت فيها هتكون موجودة في الترجمة العربيه زي النص فانديك  لو مش موجود هتكون زي اليسوعيه دا بيرجع علي حسب النسخه اللي اخدت منها الترجمة العربيه

رابعا : غير موجودة ببعض المخطوطات وموجودة في البعض الاخر يؤكد انها كانتموجودة وسقطت من هذه الترجمات والدليل انها موجودة في نسخ اقدم وتافسير اقدم وكتب اقدم تاريخيا 

خامسا : هذه المخطوطات هي نسخ من النسخة الاصليه بدراسه هذه النسخ بالعلم النقدي واقوال الاباء وكتبهم في الرون الاول نستطيع ان نصل للنسخ الاصله بسهوله في اي من ايات الكتاب المقدس وجميع النسخ اكدت هذا 

سادسا : اتمني ان تحدد نص معين لنوضح لك عليه انت قولت هذا النص ونزلت لك بحث عنه وبعدين قولت مقولتش مع انك قولت  هذا النص حيرتني معاك اثبت علي حاجة

حدد نقطة واحدة للحوار حتي تصل الي نتجية بسهولة  ثم نتنقل الي النقطة الاخري


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (30 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اولا : انا لم اقول هذا الكلام ولكن حضرتك فهمته من كلامي غلط
> ثانيا : لم اقصد بنها سقطت سهوا او لاي سبب من بعض التراجم اقصد بيها الترجمات العربيه الحديثة يا اخي  ركز انا بتكلم علي النسخ القديمة مثال الفاتيكانية  فهمت قصدي
> ثالثا : بنسبه انها غير موجودة في بعض الترجمات العربيه الحديثه لان كل ترجمه اعتمدت علي نسخة معينه في الترجمة فاهم دي ولا اشرحها اكتر لو الترجمه دي كانت فيها هتكون موجودة في الترجمة العربيه زي النص فانديك  لو مش موجود هتكون زي اليسوعيه دا بيرجع علي حسب النسخه اللي اخدت منها الترجمة العربيه
> 
> ...


حضرتك قلت سقطت سهوا من المترجم و انا لم افهمها خطأ بل فهمت كلامك كما قلته
جميل الترجمات العربية الحديثة سقطت منها جميعا و كذلك النسخ الانجليزية الحديثة حذفتها ايضا فهذا ليس سهوا و السبب هو انها اضافة و ليست من الكتاب الاصلي
لا اعلم هل حضرتك تعلم ام لا المهم ان النسخة القياسية المنقحة RSV
عملها العلماء استنادا علي اكثر المخطوطات دقة و علي كثير من المخطوطات و ليست واحدة كما تقول و ظهرت الينا النسخة القياسية المنقحة بعمل 50 من علماء المسيحية من مختلف الطوائف بمساندة 32 هيئة مسيحية 
فحذفت الاشياء التي تيقنت انها اضافة علي النص الاصلي و لا اساس لها من الصحة
و لم لا تقول انها اُدخلت الي هذه المخطوطات بدلا من ان تقول حُذفت من اخري؟!
يا اخي العزيز لست انا او انت من يحدد ذلك و لا حتي الدكتور هولي بايبل 
فهؤلاء العلماء هم افضل علماء المسيحية في العالم و دارسوا المخطوطات حذفوها باعتبارها اضافات اُدخلت علي النص و اعذرني مع احترامي للدكتوي هولي بايبل فهؤلاء هم اعلم منه 100 مرة فلا يقول بان النص اصلي و هم حذفوه من النسخ الحديثة باعتبار انها اضافات فلا اتي مثلا و اعاند لم هذا اعرف و قل انها حُذفت لانها اضافة فالاعتراف بالحق فضيلة و هذا يزيدني احتراما لك
و لم تجب علي سؤالي اين هي النسخ الاصلية للكتاب المقدس فعلي حد علمي لا يوجد مخطوطات اصلية و انها كلها فُقدت فالموجود الان هي النسخ الماخوذة عن الاصلية و ليست الاصلية كما قلت انت فلماذا اختفت النسخ الاصلية
و هناك نصوص اخري كثيرة كهذا و لكن الفكرة نفسها ما اريدها هي لماذا تم الحذف؟!


----------



## يوسف راضي (30 يونيو 2011)

سلامي عليكم ومعكم ولكم  جميعا
في البداية احب اشكر الاخ ديدات هذا العصر لانه فتح هذا الموضوع الشائك والخطير جدا في المسيحية -من وجهة نظري- وهو ..السبب المنطقي وراي اختلاف الترجمات وانا اعتقد انه سببه ايضا هو اختلاف المخطوطات القديمة.
وايضا لا انسي ان اشكر كل من رد لتوضيح هذا الموضوع الغامض بالنسبة لي شخصياً.
واحب ان اضيف تعليق.....  اعتقد انه لا يعترض معي احد في انه يوجد بعض الايات نجدها في بعض المخطوطات ولا نجدها في البعض الاخر....فهذه هي الملاحظة.. وهذه الملاحظة لها سبب ..فيمكن ان يكون السبب هو نسيان من الناسخ اثناء النسخ وهذا شئ وارد ومن لم يخطأ؟! ..ويمكن ان يكون سبب اخر وهو ان الكاتب تناسى عن عمد في نسيان هذه الاية او تغير هذه الكلمة او ... او..... وربما يكون السبب هو ان بعض النساخ اضافوا شئ وليس حذفوه ...... والسؤال الي محيرني ومش عارف اجد له حل هو كيف اعرف السبب الحقيقي منهما والسؤال المنطقي بعد هذا السؤال هو ولماذا اقبل هذه الترجمة بالذات ولم اقبل الاخري؟؟؟!!!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> حضرتك قلت سقطت سهوا من المترجم و انا لم افهمها خطأ بل فهمت كلامك كما قلته
> جميل الترجمات العربية الحديثة سقطت منها جميعا و كذلك النسخ الانجليزية الحديثة حذفتها ايضا فهذا ليس سهوا و السبب هو انها اضافة و ليست من الكتاب الاصلي



ياحبيب
سقطت سهوا لاي سبب من المترجم المخطوطات  القديمه
ام الترجمات العربيه اخدت من هذه الترجمات 
يعني لو ترجمه عربيه هتاخد من نسخه لا يوجد فيها الايه  هترجم للعربيه كما هي لذلك بعض الترجمات العربيه مش فيها الاية
لو ترجمه عربية هتاخد من نسخةيوجد فيها الاية هترجم للعربيه كما هي لذلك  بعض الترجمات فيها الاية
فهمت انا مقولتيش سقطت سهوا من الترجمات العربية  بلاش تقولنا كلام مش قولته



> لا اعلم هل حضرتك تعلم ام لا المهم ان النسخة القياسية المنقحة RSV
> عملها العلماء استنادا علي اكثر المخطوطات دقة و علي كثير من المخطوطات و  ليست واحدة كما تقول و ظهرت الينا النسخة القياسية المنقحة بعمل 50 من  علماء المسيحية من مختلف الطوائف بمساندة 32 هيئة مسيحية
> فحذفت الاشياء التي تيقنت انها اضافة علي النص الاصلي و لا اساس لها من الصحة
> و لم لا تقول انها اُدخلت الي هذه المخطوطات بدلا من ان تقول حُذفت من اخري؟!
> ...



 يوجد لدينا مخطوطت كثيرة عندما يحدث شبه مثل هذه الشبهات لا نرجع الي ترجمه واحدة بل الكثير من المخطوطات القديمه لنتاكد من صحة النص بجابن هذا تفسير الاباء في القرون الاول وكتابات الرسل نفسهم وهذا يؤكد لنا صح النص من عدمه لان ممكن يكون في نسخة اقدم ولكنه غير موجودة الان بسبب تلف فيها او بسبب طول الزمان ولكنه موجود في مخطوطات اخري تؤكدها بجانب ذلك فسرها الاباء في تفسيراتهم وفي اقوالهم في تفسيرات اقدم من تاريخ المخطوطة هذا يؤكد  ان الاية ليس مضافه ولكن علماء التي تتكلم عنهم لا يركزون غير علي المخطوطات فقط وليس علي كل المخطوطات لذلك يقول اي منهم ما يجده امامه وهذا رائه الشخضي ولكن عندما نرجع لصحه نص معين بيكون ليس من المخطوطات فقط ولكنهل كان موجود في تسيفرات الاباء ام لا  هل ذكر في اقوال قديمه للاباء اشياءكثيرة تسقبت صحة النص

قدمت له في اول تعليق ما يثبت هذا ولكنك تجاهلت الرد من اجل الجدال فقط





> لم تجب علي سؤالي اين هي النسخ الاصلية للكتاب المقدس فعلي حد علمي لا  يوجد مخطوطات اصلية و انها كلها فُقدت فالموجود الان هي النسخ الماخوذة عن  الاصلية و ليست الاصلية كما قلت انت فلماذا اختفت النسخ الاصلية


هل النسخ الاصليه للقران موجودة الان طبعا لا مع انه بعد المسيح 6 قرون
نفس الشي هذه المخطوطات ليس موجود بسبب طول الزمان بسبب تلف معين  او موجودة في مكان غير معلوم الان  وهذا لا يؤثر نهائيا علي الكتاب المقدس لان نسخ من النسخة الاصليه الاف النسخ من خلال هذه النسخ وتفسيرات الاباء واقولهم نستطيع ان نعرف النص الاصلي بسهولة وهذا في العلم النقد النصي

اتمني انك تعيد نظر مرة اخري علي الرد الاول ثم تستفر عنه بل من الجدال العقيم بدون اي فايدة لانك تتجاهل الرد

تحياتي
 و هناك نصوص اخري كثيرة كهذا و لكن الفكرة نفسها ما اريدها هي لماذا تم الحذف؟!


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> و لم تجب علي سؤالي اين هي النسخ الاصلية للكتاب المقدس فعلي حد علمي لا يوجد مخطوطات اصلية و انها كلها فُقدت فالموجود الان هي النسخ الماخوذة عن الاصلية و ليست الاصلية كما قلت انت فلماذا اختفت النسخ الاصلية
> و هناك نصوص اخري كثيرة كهذا و لكن الفكرة نفسها ما اريدها هي لماذا تم الحذف؟!



*لا نملك نسخ أصلية لا للكتاب المقدس ولا للقرآن (بإسثناء مخطوطة واحد هي المخطوطة p52 التي يعتقد بعض العلماء أنها قريبة جدا من القرن الأول).

النسخ الأصلية إختفت لعدة أسباب: نوع المادة التي كُتبت عليها، الإضطهادات التي تعرّضت لها المسيحية منذ العصور الأولى ومصادرة الكتاب المقدس وحرقه، جهل الكثيرين لأهمية هذه المخطوطات في ذلك الزمان وعدم العناية بها (كمثال بالنسبة للعهد القديم اليهود أحيانا كانوا يتخلصون من كل مخطوطة قديمة تم نسخها ويبقون على الجديدة، فما هي فائدة القديمة المُهترئة بالنسبة لهم في ذلك العصر؟؟)، الخ من هذه الأسباب.

لكن النص الأصلي لم ولن يضيع، وهذه نقطة مهمة جدا، لأن هذا النص مُتاح في المخطوطات والترجمات والإقتباسات التي نملكها.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2011)

يوسف راضي قال:


> سلامي عليكم ومعكم ولكم  جميعا
> في البداية احب اشكر الاخ ديدات هذا العصر لانه فتح هذا الموضوع الشائك والخطير جدا في المسيحية -من وجهة نظري- وهو ..السبب المنطقي وراي اختلاف الترجمات وانا اعتقد انه سببه ايضا هو اختلاف المخطوطات القديمة.


منور يا اخي الحبيب
لا يوجد اي موضوع نهائيا يؤثر علي المسيحية لا هذا ولا غيرة لان المسيحية قائمه علي صخر الدهور علي السيد المسيح حجر الزواية
فكل هذه الشبهات لا تصل الي مرتبه الشبهه بل مجرد لعب اطفال لانه كطفل الذي يمسك في قشور خارجية لا قيمه له ويترك الذهب الذي من الداخل
تاكد انه لا يوجد اي موضوع خطر علي المسيحية نهائيااااااااااااااا 



> وايضا لا انسي ان اشكر كل من رد لتوضيح هذا الموضوع الغامض بالنسبة لي شخصياً.


اشكرك يا اخي الحبيب



> واحب ان اضيف تعليق.....  اعتقد انه لا يعترض معي احد في انه يوجد بعض  الايات نجدها في بعض المخطوطات ولا نجدها في البعض الاخر....فهذه هي  الملاحظة.. وهذه الملاحظة لها سبب ..فيمكن ان يكون السبب هو نسيان من  الناسخ اثناء النسخ وهذا شئ وارد ومن لم يخطأ؟! ..ويمكن ان يكون سبب اخر  وهو ان الكاتب تناسى عن عمد في نسيان هذه الاية او تغير هذه الكلمة او ...  او..... وربما يكون السبب هو ان بعض النساخ اضافوا شئ وليس حذفوه ......  والسؤال الي محيرني ومش عارف اجد له حل هو كيف اعرف السبب الحقيقي منهما  والسؤال المنطقي بعد هذا السؤال هو ولماذا اقبل هذه الترجمة بالذات ولم  اقبل الاخري؟؟؟!!!



جميع المخطوطات تؤكد صحة النص الموجود بين ايدينا وان كان يوجد اية في نسخة ولا توجد في نسخة اخري بالمخطوطات القديمة وتفسيرات الاباء والاقوال للاباء في القرون الاولي تؤكد صحه اي نص لذلك هذا الموضوع لا يوثر جميع المخطوطات واحد ولكنها مجرد نسخ بدراسه جميع النسخ سوف تتاكد من صحة اي نص


----------



## يوسف راضي (30 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك اخي الحبيب اوريجانوس المصري علي تعليكك..
وأحب ان توضح لي شئ ...وهو ان انا اريد الان ان اعرف اي من الترجمات التي بين يدينا (فانديك . ترجمة العربية المبسطة . الترجمة العربية المشتركة . .........) هي اصح ترجمة ولو فيها تعب اعرف لماذا هذه الترجمة بالذات ولماذا لم تكن غير ذلك؟؟؟؟ واحب ان اكرر شكري واحترامي وتقديري لكي المشتركيييييين
........


----------



## يوسف راضي (30 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك اخي الحبيب اوريجانوس المصري علي تعليكك..
وأحب ان توضح لي شئ ...وهو ان انا اريد الان ان اعرف اي من الترجمات التي بين يدينا (فانديك . ترجمة العربية المبسطة . الترجمة العربية المشتركة . .........) هي اصح ترجمة ولو فيها تعب اعرف لماذا هذه الترجمة بالذات ولماذا لم تكن غير ذلك؟؟؟؟ واحب ان اكرر شكري واحترامي وتقديري لكي المشتركيييييين
........


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2011)

يوسف راضي قال:


> اشكرك اخي الحبيب اوريجانوس المصري علي تعليكك..
> وأحب ان توضح لي شئ ...وهو ان انا اريد الان ان اعرف اي من الترجمات التي بين يدينا (فانديك . ترجمة العربية المبسطة . الترجمة العربية المشتركة . .........) هي اصح ترجمة ولو فيها تعب اعرف لماذا هذه الترجمة بالذات ولماذا لم تكن غير ذلك؟؟؟؟ واحب ان اكرر شكري واحترامي وتقديري لكي المشتركيييييين
> ........



جميع الترجمات صحيحه
لم يكون عندك كتاب بكذا ترجمه  هتسفيد  منه اكتر ولا لو ترجمه وحدة 
وخصوصا انها مش لغه الكتاب الاصل بل ترجمه ؟

فهمت قصدي    ؟


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (30 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ياحبيب
> سقطت سهوا لاي سبب من المترجم المخطوطات  القديمه
> ام الترجمات العربيه اخدت من هذه الترجمات
> يعني لو ترجمه عربيه هتاخد من نسخه لا يوجد فيها الايه  هترجم للعربيه كما هي لذلك بعض الترجمات العربيه مش فيها الاية
> ...


و الله لا اجادل لكن حضرتك لم ترد علي بدليل منطقي واحد تقدر ترجع لموضوعات سابقة بها اسئلة عندما اقتنع اقول شكرا فانا لست هنا للجدال بل للفهم
حكاية السقوط السهو هذه لا تدخل عقل مع كامل احترامي لك
اخي العزيز الاختلافات في المخطوطات كثيرة فايهم الصحيح يعني هنا مخطوطة بها شيء و مخطوطة اخري بها شيء اخر لذلك اجتمع العلماء كما اوردت لك في نسخة RSV ان العلماء اعتمدوا علي المخطوطات الاكثر دقة  فهذه اشياء كما قلت لك لا انا و لا انت نستطيع التحديد بل من افنوا عمرهم في دراسة هذه المخطوطات هم ادري تقول لي حُذفت بسبب عوامل جميل لم لا تفترض انها اضيفت لهذه المخطوطات الاخري


++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *لا نملك نسخ أصلية لا للكتاب المقدس ولا للقرآن (بإسثناء مخطوطة واحد هي المخطوطة p52 التي يعتقد بعض العلماء أنها قريبة جدا من القرن الأول).
> 
> النسخ الأصلية إختفت لعدة أسباب: نوع المادة التي كُتبت عليها، الإضطهادات التي تعرّضت لها المسيحية منذ العصور الأولى ومصادرة الكتاب المقدس وحرقه، جهل الكثيرين لأهمية هذه المخطوطات في ذلك الزمان وعدم العناية بها (كمثال بالنسبة للعهد القديم اليهود أحيانا كانوا يتخلصون من كل مخطوطة قديمة تم نسخها ويبقون على الجديدة، فما هي فائدة القديمة المُهترئة بالنسبة لهم في ذلك العصر؟؟)، الخ من هذه الأسباب.
> 
> لكن النص الأصلي لم ولن يضيع، وهذه نقطة مهمة جدا، لأن هذا النص مُتاح في المخطوطات والترجمات والإقتباسات التي نملكها.*


ليست هذا موضوعي اخي و رجاء لا تتدخل بالاسلاميات فهنا ليس مكانها


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> ليست هذا موضوعي اخي و رجاء لا تتدخل بالاسلاميات فهنا ليس مكانها



*زعلان ليه بس؟ كيف ليس موضوعك وأنا رديت على سؤالك وحسب.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> و الله لا اجادل لكن حضرتك لم ترد علي بدليل منطقي واحد تقدر ترجع لموضوعات سابقة بها اسئلة عندما اقتنع اقول شكرا فانا لست هنا للجدال بل للفهم
> حكاية السقوط السهو هذه لا تدخل عقل مع كامل احترامي لك
> اخي العزيز الاختلافات في المخطوطات كثيرة فايهم الصحيح يعني هنا مخطوطة بها شيء و مخطوطة اخري بها شيء اخر لذلك اجتمع العلماء كما اوردت لك في نسخة RSV ان العلماء اعتمدوا علي المخطوطات الاكثر دقة  فهذه اشياء كما قلت لك لا انا و لا انت نستطيع التحديد بل من افنوا عمرهم في دراسة هذه المخطوطات هم ادري تقول لي حُذفت بسبب عوامل جميل لم لا تفترض انها اضيفت لهذه المخطوطات الاخري
> 
> ليست هذا موضوعي اخي و رجاء لا تتدخل بالاسلاميات فهنا ليس مكانها



اوك هقولك حاجة وفكر فيها قبل ما ترد  علي فكرة اللي هقوله دا موجود في كل المخطوطات ليس الدنيه فقط بل والاسلامية ايضا

عندما يقوم كاتب بنسخ سفر كتابه بلغه عبريه او ترجمته الي لغه اخري بالكتابه اليدوية معرض للسهو والخطاء في النسخ  ولا لا ؟

لو حضرتك كتبت كتاب وحبيت ترجع بنفسك بعد ما تكتبه هتلقي نفسك غلط علشان كدة بيحصل تصليح لبعض الاخطاء في الكتب وتجد هذا في كتب المدرسه تصحيح في نهاية الكتب المدرسيه في القرن الواحد والعشرين كما يكون الحال في القرن الاول الميلادي او قبله او بعده ؟




> نسخة RSV ان العلماء اعتمدوا علي المخطوطات الاكثر دقة


تصدقكك لم اجد هذا الكلام غير في المواقع الاسلامية لم اجد موقع مسيحي واحد يقول هذا الكلام ياريت لو دليل ؟

الاختلاف بين المخطوطات لا يؤثر في المعني بل يكون ترجمه تفسيريه  اعتقد تفهم يعني اية ترجمه تفسيرية او ترجمة متحررة  
بل مجرد اخطاء في النقل او النسخ او  ....... لاي سبب اخر

بنسبه لصحة النص عاوز اوضح ليك حاجة لحد دلوقتي انت مش فاهمها
نصوص الكتاب المقدس في القرون اول فسرها الاباء اقتبسها الاباء في العظات والكتب

عندما نجد اختلاف ظاهري بين المخطوطات بنرجع نشوف الاباء في العصور الاول الاباء اقتبسه النص ولا لا موجود في تفسير ولا لا  دا بياكد لينا كانت موجودة في اقدم النسخ ولا لا
بجانب الترجمات الاخري
لان ممكن بعد شوية نكتشف مخطوطات اقدم زي وادي قمران يثبت نصوص غير موجودة في مخطوطات اخري لاي سبب 
اتمني تكون فهمت


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (30 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اوك هقولك حاجة وفكر فيها قبل ما ترد  علي فكرة اللي هقوله دا موجود في كل المخطوطات ليس الدنيه فقط بل والاسلامية ايضا
> 
> عندما يقوم كاتب بنسخ سفر كتابه بلغه عبريه او ترجمته الي لغه اخري بالكتابه اليدوية معرض للسهو والخطاء في النسخ  ولا لا ؟
> 
> ...


جميل جدا لا يوجد عندي اعتراض ان لا يوجد من هو معصوم رائع معاك
يا اخي العزيز كم مرة ساكررها هل كل هؤلاء العلماء لا يفهمون و حضرتك من تفهم اعتمدو علي مخطوطات اكثر دقة و هذا جاء بمقدمة النسخة نفسها و ليس من عندي 
الكتاب المقدس لم يكن موجود في القرن الاول فكيف يقتبسون منه؟الا ان كان بضعة اسفار متفرقة و ايضا الاباء ليسوا معصومين فهل لم يعلم احد من هؤلاء العلماء بما علمه الدكتور هولي بايبل؟!
يا اخي العزيز كل الترجمات الحديثة حذفتها كلها بدون استثناء انجليزية و عربية فهل كلهم لم يعلموا باصالة النص
اعلم قبل ان افتح الموضوع اني لن اجد رد فمثلا اختلافات في الترجمات نفسها باستخدام الفاظ مختلفة او اي شيء اخر يؤدي لنفس المعني مقبول و طبيعي و لكن جُمل كاملة تُحذف فهذا ليس بطبيعي ابدا


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (30 يونيو 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *زعلان ليه بس؟ كيف ليس موضوعك وأنا رديت على سؤالك وحسب.*


حضرتك لم ترد علي سؤالي و هو لماذا اعتبروه اضافة ليست صحيحة؟


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يونيو 2011)

*ايااستاذى الفاضل الذكصولوجية حسب النص السكندرى هى ادخال ليتورجى لانها محذوفة من افضل الشواهد النصية الخاصة بالنص السكندرى *
*لكنها موجودة فى افضل شواهد النص البيزنطى ممثل فى السكندرية ومخطوطات البشيطا *
*الترجمات المحذوف منها هى ترجمات سكندرية والترجمات المذكور فيها بيزنطية اعتمدت على نص الاغلبية *


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يونيو 2011)

*مش من حقك تعيب فى حد بيدافع عن دقة نص الاغلبية لان كما يوجد نقاد نصين بيؤمنوا بنقاء النص السكندرى وانه الصورة الاصلية للنص *
*هكذا يوجد علماء للنص البيزنطى لا يستهان بيهم وكتبو كتب للدفاع عن النص البيزنطى واصالته واهمهم الدين برجون *
*الذكصولوجية جزء لا يتجزا من النص البيزنطى والنقاد النصين المتمسكين بالنص السكندرى قالوا انها دخلت للنص من اللتيورجية *


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (30 يونيو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ايااستاذى الفاضل الذكصولوجية حسب النص السكندرى هى ادخال ليتورجى لانها محذوفة من افضل الشواهد النصية الخاصة بالنص السكندرى *
> *لكنها موجودة فى افضل شواهد النص البيزنطى ممثل فى السكندرية ومخطوطات البشيطا *
> *الترجمات المحذوف منها هى ترجمات سكندرية والترجمات المذكور فيها بيزنطية اعتمدت على نص الاغلبية *





apostle.paul قال:


> *مش من حقك تعيب فى حد بيدافع عن دقة نص الاغلبية لان كما يوجد نقاد نصين بيؤمنوا بنقاء النص السكندرى وانه الصورة الاصلية للنص *
> *هكذا يوجد علماء للنص البيزنطى لا يستهان بيهم وكتبو كتب للدفاع عن النص البيزنطى واصالته واهمهم الدين برجون *
> *الذكصولوجية جزء لا يتجزا من النص البيزنطى والنقاد النصين المتمسكين بالنص السكندرى قالوا انها دخلت للنص من اللتيورجية *


اولا اخي لو سمحت انا لم اعيب في احد و قلت دائما مع كامل احترامي فانا لا اتهم احد بشيء و لكن من باب انزال الناس منازلهم
و لو سمحت دليلك و ثانيا ان هنا اختلاف مخطوطات فايهم اصدق؟


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يونيو 2011)

*يعنى ايهما تصدق هو احنا فى كشك *
*هتصدق المسيحين اللى بقالهم 20قرن بيصلوا الصلاة الربانية وبيقولوا فى نهايتها لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد*
*فالطبيعى ان الليتورجية مستمدة من النص وليس العكس مع كامل احترامى للنص السكندرى وانصاره الذكصولوجية جزء لا يتجزا من النص الاصلى ومع شواهد المخطوطات شواهد الاباء ساحقة لصالح النص لو تحب نتكلم عنها*
*الحكم على نص بيكون بالنظر لكل الادلة مجتمعة وليس مخطوطة او اتنين *
*وانا مش هقعد اشرح علم كامل اسمه نصد نصى *


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (30 يونيو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يعنى ايهما تصدق هو احنا فى كشك *
> *هتصدق المسيحين اللى بقالهم 20قرن بيصلوا الصلاة الربانية وبيقولوا فى نهايتها لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد*
> *فالطبيعى ان الليتورجية مستمدة من النص وليس العكس مع كامل احترامى للنص السكندرى وانصاره الذكصولوجية جزء لا يتجزا من النص الاصلى ومع شواهد المخطوطات شواهد الاباء ساحقة لصالح النص لو تحب نتكلم عنها*
> *الحكم على نص بيكون بالنظر لكل الادلة مجتمعة وليس مخطوطة او اتنين *
> *وانا مش هقعد اشرح علم كامل اسمه نصد نصى *


اهلا بك مرة اخري
يرددوها بسبب انها بكتابهم و ليس لاصالتها
لماذا تم الحذف من جميع النسخ الحديثة لم لا يوجد نسخة مثلا اعتبرتها ليست اضافة علي كلامكم و ابقتها كما هي في دلائلكم العظيمة؟!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> اهلا بك مرة اخري
> يرددوها بسبب انها بكتابهم و ليس لاصالتها
> لماذا تم الحذف من جميع النسخ الحديثة لم لا يوجد نسخة مثلا اعتبرتها ليست اضافة علي كلامكم و ابقتها كما هي في دلائلكم العظيمة؟!



انت لية مش عاوز تفهم

شرحته ليك 100 مرة

السبب انه هذه الترجمات الحديثه العربيه اعتمدت علي النقد النصي لترجمات معينه يونانية   فهمت


----------



## jhonstar (1 يوليو 2011)

انا اريد أن اسأل ..نقول الكتاب المقدس ..مالمقصود بالكتاب  المقدس ..يتبعه 
سؤال منطقي هل الانجيل الذي ثيل أنه الكتاب المقدس نزل على المسيح 
وكيف ها أنزله الله على المسيح وبواسطة من ..وكم سنة جلس المسيح 
يتلقى من الله الكتاب المقدس ..فعلا نحن نقول الانجيل ولايوجد للعلم اي 
علم دقيق وواضح الصوره عن طريقة نزول الانجيل على المسيح هل نزل 
بواسطة جبريل أم من . اسئلة مشروعه لاتجد جوابا ..هل فعلا الانجيل كلام
الله وغذا كان كلام الله هل كلام الله قابل للتحريف من اليشر ولماذا يتم تحريفه
اليس الله قادرا أن يحمي كتبه من التحريف ..


----------



## يوسف راضي (1 يوليو 2011)

سلام لكل اخوتي الاحباء ...
احب ان اكرر شكري واحترامي للاخ اوريجانوس علي مواصلته معي ...
كنت قد سألت عن اي الترجمات اصح واجبتني بان جميع الترجمات صحيحه .....
يا اخي كيف كلها صحيحة ويوجد بينهما اختلافات وهذه الاختلافات ليس لانها ترجمة تفسيريه ولكي يتضح كلامي اعطي مثال كان قد اختلف فيه قداسة البابا وابونا متي المسكين حوله وهو هل حذف آخر انجيل مرقس وقد رفض ابونا متي تفسير آخر 12 اية وكان يقول "قد أثبت أبحاث العلماء المدققين أنها ُفقدت من الإنجيل، وقد أعيد كتابتها بواسطة أحد التلاميذ السبعين المسمى بأريستون.
وهذا التلميذ عاش فى القرن الأول. وهذه الآيات الإثنتا عشرة جمعها أريستون من إنجيل ق. يوحنا، وإنجيل ق. لوقا ليكمل بها القيامة". (المرجع كتاب بدع حديثة فصل النقد الكتابي لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث) هذا مثال لذلك وتوجد امثله اخري ولكن سوف نتطرق لها واحدة واحدة فيما بعد ان شاء الرب وعشنا ... ويكون السؤال المنطقي هل حقا هذه الايات اضيفت الي بعض النسخ ام انها حذفت من نسخ اخري ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! ومنها سوف نعلم اي من الترجمات اصح ... احب ان انوه لشئ وهو ليس معني اني اريد ان اعرف اي الترجمات اصح هو ان ذلك يعني خطأ في الانجيل ..لا . وانما الخطأ في الترجمة المعتمدة علي مخطوطات خاطئة..
واكرر في النهاية شكري ايضا للجميع......


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (1 يوليو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> انت لية مش عاوز تفهم
> 
> شرحته ليك 100 مرة
> 
> السبب انه هذه الترجمات الحديثه العربيه اعتمدت علي النقد النصي لترجمات معينه يونانية   فهمت


اخي العزيز في حال لم تلاحظ لا يوجد رد منطقي مقبول
جميل و النقد النصي اثبت انها ليست النص الاصلي فلماذا تتمسكون بها؟!
مرة حاورت مسيحيا بدون ذكر اسامي في المنتدي هنا و قال ان هذه الاشياء تدل علي صدق الكنيسة و الكتاب المقدس لانهم لا يكتمون الحق فايهم اخذ بكلامه ام بكلامكم؟
و صراحة كلامه منطقي اكثر و لم يجادل ليثبت اصالة نص غير اصلي


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يوليو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> اخي العزيز في حال لم تلاحظ لا يوجد رد منطقي مقبول
> جميل و النقد النصي اثبت انها ليست النص الاصلي فلماذا تتمسكون بها؟!
> مرة حاورت مسيحيا بدون ذكر اسامي في المنتدي هنا و قال ان هذه الاشياء تدل علي صدق الكنيسة و الكتاب المقدس لانهم لا يكتمون الحق فايهم اخذ بكلامه ام بكلامكم؟
> و صراحة كلامه منطقي اكثر و لم يجادل ليثبت اصالة نص غير اصلي



الرد المنطقي في نظرك يكون ازاي ؟؟؟؟

يا حبيب ركز  ارجوك
في قسمين:

1- قسم اسمه النقد النصي للكتاب المقدس ودا بيعتمد علي ترجمات معينه وهي ترجمات يونانية فقط لذلك تجد انه يترك بعض ايات علي اساس غير موجودة في نسخ يونانية قديمه.

2- قسم النص المسلم يشمل جميع الايات الموثقه لانها موجودة في ترجمات قديمه بجميع اللغات و التفاسير قديمه واقوال الاباء ما رائك ايهم ادق في نظرك وعلي ايهما تعتمد ؟

منتظر اجابتك اولا ثم ارد علي الموضوع نفسه


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 يوليو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> حضرتك لم ترد علي سؤالي و هو لماذا اعتبروه اضافة ليست صحيحة؟



*أنت سألت أين هي المخطوطات الأصلية وأنا أجبتك على قد هذا السؤال فلا تقل أنني لم أجبك وراجع المشاركات جيدا.

لا يوجد أحد يعتبر النص غير صحيحا بحد ذاته، فنحن الى الآن في صلواتنا نقول بعد صلاة الأبانا "لأن لك المُلك والقُوة والمجد الى الأبد آمين". الإختلاف هو بين النصين النقدي والمُستلم كما قال لك الأخ apostle.paul وهو هل نص الذكصولوجية يُعتبر من نص العهد الجديد أم لا. النص المُستلم يقول نعم، النص النقدي يقول لا، بل دخل على المخطوطات من كُتب القراءات الكنسية.*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يوليو 2011)

*ياحبيبى ليه بتكرر اسالتك كتييييييييييييييير 
الذكصولوجية ليست اضافة بيزنطية للنص النص موجود فى الترجمات القبطية الصعيدية والبحيرية من القرن الثالث والترجمات القبطية تعتير من الشواهد النصية السكندرية 
فحتى الشواهد السكندرية موجود فيها النص 
ثانيا فى قاعدة فى النقد النصى اسمها ان القراءة اللى بيكون فيها الناسخ بيوفق بين الروايات المتوازية بيستبعدها الناقد النصى 
وبين انجيل لوقا ومتى حذف الذكصولوجية هو للتوافق بين الانجيلين فشبهه الاضافة غير محتملة بل بالعكس حذفها هى الواقع للتوفيق الازائى بينروايتى لوقا ومتى فحتى شبهه انها للتوفيق الازائى للاضافات البيونطية غير محتملة لاننا فى الحالة دى انجيل لوقا لا يحوى الذكصولوجية  
ثالثا الصلاة وردت فى اقدم مصادر للعهد الجديد
الديداكية ونسبت مباشرة للمسيح والدياداكية هى وثيقة سريانية تعود لسنة 100
ودياتسرون تاتيان من منتصف القرن الثانى 
فالقراءة ثابتة من اقدم الشواهد النصية ولا شبهه اضافة اطلاقا 
*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (1 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ياحبيبى ليه بتكرر اسالتك كتييييييييييييييير
> الذكصولوجية ليست اضافة بيزنطية للنص النص موجود فى الترجمات القبطية الصعيدية والبحيرية من القرن الثالث والترجمات القبطية تعتير من الشواهد النصية السكندرية
> فحتى الشواهد السكندرية موجود فيها النص
> ثانيا فى قاعدة فى النقد النصى اسمها ان القراءة اللى بيكون فيها الناسخ بيوفق بين الروايات المتوازية بيستبعدها الناقد النصى
> ...


انا لا اكرر الاسئلة 
و لكن انت اثبت لي انها موجودة بمخطوطات و مخطوطات اخري لا
فلماذا تم الحذف منها انا لست هنا لاتحدث عن اصالة النص اخي العزيز
حتي الان لم استطع ان اوصل لكم الفكرة للاسف اخي العزيز تم حذفها في جميع النسخ الحديثة لانها كما قلت اثبتوا انها اضافة و انت تتمسك باصالة الجملة
الم يعلم احد بما تقوله في علماء النسخ الحديثة؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2011)

*



انا لا اكرر الاسئلة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بل تكررها !
فسؤالك كان عن :



لماذا حذف جمل في الترجمات؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


وقلنا لماذا ! 
ولكنك لانك لا تعرف اي شيء في النقد الادنى تكرر نفس الأسئلة وتقول لماذا حذفت لماذا حذفت !! ، فهل لابد من التكرار عدد معين من المرات حتى تفهم ؟




 و لكن انت اثبت لي انها موجودة بمخطوطات و مخطوطات اخري لا

أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب ما هى دي الإجابة !!
انها موجودة في مخطوطات ومخطوطات لأ !!
يبقى عرفت ليه اتحذفت ؟!! ولا نرجع نقول تاني " عشان موجودة في مخطوطات ومخطوطات لأ " نقولها تاني ؟
نقولها وماله !

عشان موجودة في مخطوطات ومخطوطات لأ
عشان موجودة في مخطوطات ومخطوطات لأ
عشان موجودة في مخطوطات ومخطوطات لأ




فلماذا تم الحذف منها

أنقر للتوسيع...


انت كدة بتسأل عن سبب الحذف من المخطوطات وليس سبب الحذف في الترجمات !!
وده علم كامل !! وفيه ابحاث !! وانت اعتقد ماتعرفش فيه حاجة وكل ما عندك انك تقول هو كذا افضل من كذا ! هو كذا افضل من كذا !!





انا لست هنا لاتحدث عن اصالة النص اخي العزيز

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذا دليل انك تتحدث فيما لا تعرف أصلاً ، فسؤالك إجابته أنه غير موجود في مخطوطات وبحسب من يعلون هذه المخطوطات فإن النص غير أصيل ، فطالما تسأل عن " لماذا " إذن انت تتحدث عن الأصالة لهذا النص من عدمه !


فاهم ؟




 حتي الان لم استطع ان اوصل لكم الفكرة للاسف اخي العزيز تم حذفها في جميع  النسخ الحديثة لانها كما قلت اثبتوا انها اضافة و انت تتمسك باصالة الجملة

أنقر للتوسيع...



طيب ، نكمل ، وليكن كلامك صحيح ، هل عرفت ليه اتحذفت ولا ترجع تقول ، ليه حذفوها !!؟




 الم يعلم احد بما تقوله في علماء النسخ الحديثة؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا ابني النقد النصي مش بالطريقة دي !!

افهم ، بحسب النص البيزنطي ، اصيلة تماما ، وبحسب النص السكندري فيها خلاف ،، فهمت حاجة ؟!!
*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (1 يوليو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> بل تكررها !
> فسؤالك كان عن :
> 
> ...


لا تعرف بجد اثبت لي عبقريتك 
لو سمحت لن اناقشك بسبب اسلوبك المتدني هذا الا تعلم اسلوبا افضل من هذا؟!
المهم اختلاف المخطوطات هو ما وصلتوا اليه جميل شكرا يعني لا يوجد اتفاق عليه شكرا جزيلا لكم مع اني لم اطلع باجابة مقنعة حتي الان 
يعني المخطوطات مختلفة فيما بينها و في النهاية لا نعلم ايهم الصحيح رائع جدا
شكرا لكم


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 يوليو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> يعني المخطوطات مختلفة فيما بينها و في النهاية لا نعلم ايهم الصحيح رائع جدا



*المخطوطات ليست معصومة ومن الطبيعي أن يكون بينها إختلافات! أسباب إختلافها كثيرة ولمعرفتها يلزمك دراسة علم كامل هو علم المخطوطات. كلامك أننا لا نعلم أيها الصحيح مجرّد إنفعال عاطفي منك.*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (2 يوليو 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *المخطوطات ليست معصومة ومن الطبيعي أن يكون بينها إختلافات! أسباب إختلافها كثيرة ولمعرفتها يلزمك دراسة علم كامل هو علم المخطوطات. كلامك أننا لا نعلم أيها الصحيح مجرّد إنفعال عاطفي منك.*


انا فاهم و الله ردودكم انها موجودة بمخطوطات و اخري لا
فما سبب هذا التخبط
حضرتك تقول المخطوطات ليست معصومة فالبتالي الكتاب المقدس ليس معصوم لانه ماخوذ من هذه المخطوطات
جميل علم المخطوطات لست قديرا علي دراسته فهناك من فعلوا هذا من علماء المسيحية كثير جدا و هم من اخرجوا لنا هذه النسخ و للاسف الاخوان لا زالوا متمسكين بها لانها وردت بمخطوطات و الاخري لا
و هذا ما اردت الوصول اليه من بداية الموضوع اختلاف المخطوطات و لا يُعلم اي منها الصحيح 
و شكرا لكم جزيلا اتمني من اي مشرف ان يُغلق الموضوع رجاءا لانه انتهي بالنسبة لي 
سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2011)

> لا تعرف بجد اثبت لي عبقريتك



شكراً 



> لو سمحت لن اناقشك بسبب اسلوبك المتدني هذا الا تعلم اسلوبا افضل من هذا؟!


أين التدني ؟ الأسلوب واضح وصريح ويبدو انك تسمي الحوار الصريح تدني !
فيبدو انه تدني في الدنو !



> مع اني لم اطلع باجابة مقنعة حتي الان



اجابة مقنعة على اية ؟ هو انت سألت اسئلة غير اللي جاوبنا عليها ؟

سؤالك كان عن الترجمات وجاوبنا عليه !
سؤالك عن المخطوطات وجاوبنا عليه سريعا لانك مش عارف حاجة ( دي حقيقة ) !



> يعني المخطوطات مختلفة فيما بينها و في النهاية لا نعلم ايهم الصحيح رائع جدا



يمكن انت لا تعلم ، فما علاقتنا بك !!



> انا فاهم و الله ردودكم انها موجودة بمخطوطات و اخري لا


يا راجل ماتقولش فاهم دي !

دا احنا عمالين نكرر لك وانت تعيد تاني !



> فما سبب هذا التخبط



عقلك ..



> حضرتك تقول المخطوطات ليست معصومة فالبتالي الكتاب المقدس ليس معصوم لانه ماخوذ من هذه المخطوطات


تخريف يا مسلم !



> جميل علم المخطوطات لست قديرا علي دراسته فهناك من فعلوا هذا من علماء  المسيحية كثير جدا و هم من اخرجوا لنا هذه النسخ و للاسف الاخوان لا زالوا  متمسكين بها لانها وردت بمخطوطات و الاخري لا



نعيد تاني ، :



> *طيب ما هى دي الإجابة !!
> انها موجودة في مخطوطات ومخطوطات لأ !!
> يبقى عرفت ليه اتحذفت ؟!! ولا نرجع نقول تاني " عشان موجودة في مخطوطات ومخطوطات لأ " نقولها تاني ؟
> نقولها وماله !
> ...





> و هذا ما اردت الوصول اليه من بداية الموضوع اختلاف المخطوطات و لا يُعلم اي منها الصحيح


هذا ما وصلت اليه انت عن طريق انك تفترض ما لم نقله ، شكرا 



> و شكرا لكم جزيلا اتمني من اي مشرف ان يُغلق الموضوع رجاءا لانه انتهي بالنسبة لي



ما هو منتهي من زمان !!

انت مالك بالموضوع يتقفل ولا لأ ؟!!


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (2 يوليو 2011)

افترض ما لم تقولوه!
يا اخي العزيز الموضوع كله و ردودكم مبنية علي اختلاف المخطوطات اليس كذلك +ان حضرتك قلت بنفسك:





> *
> عشان موجودة في مخطوطات ومخطوطات لأ*


ماذا تسمي هذا غير الاختلاف
عموما الموضوع لي وصلت اجابته منكم فقلت شكرا و يُرجي من اي مشرف غلقه فهذا ليس من صلاحياتك كي ترد علي فيه انا طلبت من مشرف فهل انت مشرف؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2011)

> افترض ما لم تقولوه!


ايوة !


> يا اخي العزيز الموضوع كله و ردودكم مبنية علي اختلاف المخطوطات اليس كذلك +ان حضرتك قلت بنفسك:



ايوة ، اختلاف المخطوطات هنا ، لكن انت بتقول :



> فالبتالي الكتاب المقدس ليس معصوم لانه ماخوذ من هذه المخطوطات



فهمت ؟


> ماذا تسمي هذا غير الاختلاف



اذا كنت انا نفسي بسيمه اختلاف مخطوطات تقوم ترجع تقول لي تسميه اية ؟ انت اية اللي بتقوله ده !!؟



> عموما الموضوع لي وصلت اجابته منكم فقلت شكرا و يُرجي من اي مشرف غلقه فهذا  ليس من صلاحياتك كي ترد علي فيه انا طلبت من مشرف فهل انت مشرف؟



يا ابني افهم ، انت مالكش علاقة اصلا بالموضوع يتقفل يتفتح ، ده قسم الشبهات مش الأسئلة !!!

افهم بقى !


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 يوليو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> حضرتك تقول المخطوطات ليست معصومة فالبتالي الكتاب المقدس ليس معصوم لانه ماخوذ من هذه المخطوطات



*مهو الكلام ببلاش *


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2011)

*طالما انت مبتتكلمش عن اصالة النص من عدمه واجع دماخنا ليه؟
تعرف الدسقولية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
افتح الباب رقم 34 صفحة 172 و173
هتلاقى الصلاة الربانية تمام زى انجيل متى










*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 يوليو 2011)

للاسف هو بيبحث عن اي شبهه وخلاص ومسك  ان في مخطوطة فيها والتانيه لا بس كل دا اللي بيفكر فيه

هو مش عاوز يفهم

ولا عاوز يعرف ان دا اسمه علم المخطوطات وعلم النقد النصي


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2011)

*لما تاتيان السورى يورد النص فى الدياتسرون يبقى احنا امامنا شهادة من منتصف القرن الثانى بالاضافة الى الدياديكية من اوائل القرن الاول




*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2011)

*فى الديداكية ترجمة ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى
* 	1*.      لا تصوموا مع  	المرائين[77]،*
*فإنهم يصومون اليوم الثاني  	واليوم الخامس من الأسبوع،*
*أما أنتم  	فصوموا الرابع  	(الأربعاء) والإستعداد (الجمعة)[78].*
*2.      لا تصلوا  	كالمرائين[79]،*
*
* *بل كما امر الرب فى انجيلهhttp://st-takla.org/Prayers-Slawat/Pray-Archive-01-10/Coptic-Prayer-01-The-Lords-Prayer_.html،  	صلوا هكذا:*
*"أبانا الذي في السموات،*
*ليتقدس اسمك،*
*ليأت ملكوتك http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/24_M/M_230.html،*
*لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء  	كذلك على الأرض،*
*خبزنا اليومي (الضروري) أعطنا  	اليوم،*
*واترك لنا ما علينا كما نترك  	نحن لمن لنا عليهم،*
*ولا تدخلنا في تجربة، لكن  	نجنا من الشرير.*
*لأن لك القوة والمجد إلى  	الأبد[80]".*
*3.      صلوا هكذا ثلاث مرات  	في اليوم[81].*

*الديداخى تعتبر وثيقة سريانية ترجع لسنة 100 ميلادية
تفسير الاب متى المسكين صفحة 40
*  [FONT=&quot]*-*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] استشهادات الديداخي (من تعاليم الرسل) من إنجيل ق. متى، ومعروف أن الديداخي هي وثيقة سريانية الأصل لا يرقى تاريخ تدوينها إلى أكثر من سنة 100م. وكاتبها يظهر أنه يعرف إنجيل القديس متى، وحينما يستشهد به يقول كما في “الإنجيل” معتبراً أن إنجيل القديس متى هو “الإنجيل” بصورته العامة في الكنيسة (p. 486[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ديداخي (1:8):[FONT=&quot] [ولا تجعلوا صومكم مع المرائين فهم يصومون الاثنين والخميس من الأسبوع، ولكن احفظوا أنتم الصوم في الأربعاء والجمعة (براسكيفي الاستعداد للسبت). كذلك لا تصلُّوا كالمرائين ولكن صلُّوا أنتم كما علَّمكم الرب في إنجيله: فصلُّوا هكذا: [/FONT]» [FONT=&quot]أبانا الذي ...»] وذكرت الصلاة الربانية بحرفيتها كما جاءت في إنجيل ق. متى. والعلاقة بين الديداخي والإنجيل في (مت 6: 5[/FONT][FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]16) واضحة.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2011)

> *حضرتك تقول المخطوطات ليست معصومة فالبتالي الكتاب المقدس ليس معصوم لانه ماخوذ من هذه المخطوطات*


*جملة غلط نهائيا 
المخطوطة فى حد ذاتها غير معصومة لان ناسخها بشر زى زيك والنساخ اكيييييييييييد هيقعوا فى اخطاء مهما كانت امانتهم فى النقل والتدقيق
لكن مصادر العهد الجديد مجتمعة تحوى النص الاصلى بدقة والعهد الجديد غير مستمد من مخطوطة غير معصومة بل من مصادر لا حصر لها مجتمعة تمثل النص الاصلى 
فلو لدينا مخطوطة واحدة وهذة المخطوطة غير معصومة وهى السبيل الوحيد لمعرفة النص فى الحالة دى مقولتك تبقى صح لاانا لا نملك ساعتها غير هذا المصدر لمعرفة النص كيف انتقل عبر الازمان 
لكن طالما معانا مصادر هذا عددها والنص الاصلى مسجل فيها بدقة فبالنقد النصى نصل للنص الاصلى بكل دقة ويظل كلمة المسيح منتقلة عبر الزمن بدون اى سوء وتظل الرسالة الانجيلية محفوظة
لو رمينا كل المخطوطات اليونانية والترجمات القديمة سريانية وارمينية ولاتينية وقبطية وغيرها ومعندنش ولا مخطوطة واحدة من اى نوع
من اقتباسات الاباء فقط لا غير هنقدر نستعيد النص الاصلى 
فكل مصدر من مصادر العهد الجديد كفيل باستعادة النص دون الحاجة لمصدر اخر 
فلما تتكلم عن النص ككل تتكلم عن مصادره ككل  
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (2 يوليو 2011)

سلام للجميع,,

الزميل ديدات,,


ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> افترض ما لم تقولوه!
> يا اخي العزيز الموضوع كله و ردودكم مبنية علي اختلاف المخطوطات اليس كذلك +ان حضرتك قلت بنفسك:
> ماذا تسمي هذا غير الاختلاف
> عموما الموضوع لي وصلت اجابته منكم فقلت شكرا و يُرجي من اي مشرف غلقه فهذا ليس من صلاحياتك كي ترد علي فيه انا طلبت من مشرف فهل انت مشرف؟



يوجد نقطتين ارجو منك ان تفهمهما جيدا في مسألة الاختلاف:
- أن الاختلاف بين المخطوطات و حنى بين التراجم التي تأخذ عن المخطوطات قليل جدا و الاهم من ذلك انه لا يوجد و لا اختلاف واحد جوهري بين اي من المخطوطات يمكن ان يؤثر على تعاليم عقائدية او لا هوتية.

- ان الترجمة, و كما اوضح الزملاء, تاخذ من المخطوطات التي يعتبرها واضعي الترجمة ادق بالنسبة لهم, و ليس بالاطلاق, و هذا مرة اخرى يظهر امانة علماء الكتاب المقدس. و نشكر الهنا و مخلصنا انه مع  كل اكتشاف جديد لمخطوطات و اثار, يثبت لنا اكثر فاكثر انا ما بين ايدينا هو تماما ما كان بين ايدي التلاميذ و الكنائس في القرن الاول .

كل المودة.


----------

